# Uplay Login funktioniert nicht



## leimi360 (8. Juli 2014)

Guten Tag, nachdem ich mir Assasins Creed 4 gekauft habe, musste ich zwangsweise auch Uplay installieren. Das Problem ist das Uplay sich nicht einloggen will. Es kommt die Fehlermeldung das ein Problem mit meiner Internetverbindung bestehe. Nachdem ich den Pc nun schon 2 mal auf einen Wiederhertellungspunkt zurückgesetzt habe, funkionierte es. Sobald ich mich ausgeloggt habe aber nicht mehr. Ich benutze Windows 8.1. Die Hosts Datei habe ich nach Anleitung auch schon editiert. Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen!


----------



## leimi360 (8. Juli 2014)

Habe grade gemerkt, dass wenn ich über einen Proxy reingehe es funktioniert. Weiß jemand warum das so ist?


----------

